# Berlin



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I will be in Berlin from the 15th to 17th to December. What are the must see sites? Where are the great day trips outside of Berlin? thanks


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Berlin is a huge city. Only having a few days there, you are bound to miss out on a lot of what it has to offer. I was able to spend 6 days there and feel like I only got to 20% of the sights.

What are your interests? In my opinion, I would skip any day trips outside and instead focus on Berlin only. 

Brandenburg Gate is a must see. The architectural design is the same as it was when it was first constructed, in 1791.

Museuminsel is another must, which has Pergamon (among other attractions). This museum houses extrodinary Greek and Roman antiquities, especially the huge Pergamon Altar (an altar to Zeus), the Ishtar Gate of Babylon, a wonderful room covered with rugs from the 16th century or so, Islamic art and other interesting stuff. Its big - give yourself a few hours at least to take it all in.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Lived there three years in the early eighties. My info might therefore be out of date:

Potsdam
Charlottenberg Palace
Egyptian Museum
Checkpoint Charlie Museum
Kaiser Wilhelm Kirche
KDW (department store)
Brandenburg Gate (and Unter Linden area in general)
Berlin fortress
Reichstag
Soviet War Memorials, one in the east and one in the west)
Berlin Art Museum
Berlin Symphony
Templehof Airport Monument to Berlin airlift


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> I will be in Berlin from the 15th to 17th to December. What are the must see sites? Where are the great day trips outside of Berlin? thanks


How was your trip?


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

"Brandenburg Gate is a must see. The architectural design is the same as it was when it was first constructed, in 1791."

I like you Americans. What do you think, that we have painted it in day-glo neon, put a Starbucks in it and gave it a nice half-timbered facade with a thatched roof?


----------

